# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  VOIPYO: VOIP provider με χρεωση 0,006 € το λεπτό σε κινητά!

## kbitsik

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Δε θελω να κάνω διαφήμιση, αλλα βρήκα ενα καινούριο πάροχο voip και έχω ενθουσιαστεί!
Λοιπόν, πρόκειται για άλλο ενα πάροχο της Betamax (με τα γνωστα voipdiscount, voipbuster kλπ)

www.voipyo.com

Προς το παρόν επιτρέπει κλήσεις μόνο απο το application που θα εγκαταστήσετε σε κινητό android, iphone, symbian, windows mobile 7.5 και όχι SIP μέσω SIP router. :Thumb down: 

Εγώ που το δοκίμασα με κλήση μέσω του wifi στο σπίτι μου, εχει πάρα πολυ καλή ποιότητα ήχου. Μέσω 3g ειναι χάλια.
Μπορείτε να ορίσετε και τον αριθμό σας, θα το βλέπουν εκεί που καλέιτε (δεν θα βγαινει αποκρυψη κλπ)

Μιλάμε για 0,005 € το λεπτό, δηλαδή 0,3€ την ώρα!
Με 10 € μονάδες που έβαλα, (12,5 με το φπα) θα μιλήσω 27 ώρες! :Clap:  Η ίδια χρέωση ισχύει για πολλές χώρες, κινητά σε Γερμανία, ΗΠΑ

Επίσης έχει την λειτουργία Local Access, οπου ουσιαστικά το πρόγραμμα καλεί σε ένα συγκεκριμένο σταθερό και απο εκεί γίνεται εκτροπή της κλήσης πρός το κινητό που θές να πάρεις.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι άν έχετε μια σύνδεση με απεριόριστες ή πολυ φτηνές κλήσεις προς σταθερά, χρησιμοποιείτε αυτή τη λειτουργία και καλείτε σε κινητά, χρεώνοντας τις μονάδες που έχετε στο voipyo, δηλαδη 0,005€ /λεπτό! Οπότε αν είστε έξω οπου δέν θα πιάνετε wifi, η κληση θα γίνεται κανονικά απο το τηλέφωνο, και όχι voip. η χρέωση όμως θα είναι προς κλήση σε σταθερό. Απαραίτητο φυσικά να έχετε mobile internet στο κινητό, για να είναι οnline το application. :Cool:

----------


## kmpatra

κατέβασα την android έκδοση αλλά δεν βλέπω πουθενά το VoipYo στην λίστα των provider. Που θα κάνω την εγγραφή? Μήπως στο actionvoip που φαίνεται στην εικόνα στο site?

----------


## kbitsik

οχι actionvoip
Καλύτερα κανε search για την εφαρμογή voipyo στο android market και εγκατεστησε αυτο. Μετα, κατα την εγγραφή (μεσω της εφαρμογης στο κινητο) θα πρεπει να εχει το voipyo.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...WEuVm9pcFlvIl0.

----------


## Geocheats2

Έβαλα και εγώ από το κινητό βέβαια 0,56 credit με 2,06 € κλεψια θα μου πείτε αλλά δεν μου καθόταν να βάλω 10αρικο έτσι και αλλιώς δεν τα έχω,  από κλήση μέσω wifi στον αριθμό μου χωρίς να απαντήσω μου έβγαλε good quality από κλίση μέσω κινητού νετ (edge) μου έβγαλε fair quality συνήθως έχω 3g όμως, θα σας πω αύριο που θα το τεστάρω καλύτερα

----------


## africa_twin

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!! Το δοκίμασα σε android μια χαρά σε WiFi. Αναμένουμε sip υποστήριξη να γουστάρουμε!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dimsi

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!! Το δοκίμασα σε android μια χαρά σε WiFi. Αναμένουμε sip υποστήριξη να γουστάρουμε!!!


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Geocheats2

Μέσω 3g δουλεύει τέλεια και το έκανα και βασικό τρόπο κλήσης γιατί με τις χρεώσεις άμα δεν έχεις πακέτο δεν συμφέρει για κανένα λόγο

----------


## kostas2005

μου εχει έρθει εδώ και καιρό newsletter για τον συγκεκριμενο provider το οποίο έλεγε οτι η χρέωση 0,05 το λεπτο 
ηταν για την δεύτερη και μόνο εβδομαδα του Απριλίου
Αν συνεχίζεται ακομα δεν γνωρίζω
Οσο για το sofrware αν θυμάμαι καλα 
κατεβάζεις το Mobile VoIP και σου βγαζει και επιλογη για voipyo

----------


## africa_twin

> Μέσω 3g δουλεύει τέλεια


Με ποια εταιρία; Εγώ το δοκίμασα με Wind αλλά δεν... η κάλυψη βέβαια στο χώρο που το δοκίμασα είναι για τα μπάζα!

----------


## kbitsik

Προς τους διαχειριστές του Forum: 
Επειδή άνοιξα το topic και στην άλλη ενότητα με τα voip software, και μετα ειδα οτι υπάρχει ειδικο θεμα για betamax κλπ, μπορειτε παρακαλώ να το σβήσετε απο εκει για να μην υπάρχει διπλό?? :Sorry:

----------


## Geocheats2

> Με ποια εταιρία; Εγώ το δοκίμασα με Wind αλλά δεν... η κάλυψη βέβαια στο χώρο που το δοκίμασα είναι για τα μπάζα!


Cosmote σε εξωτερικό χώρο εν κινήσει

----------


## Lagman

> οχι actionvoip
> Καλύτερα κανε search για την εφαρμογή voipyo στο android market και εγκατεστησε αυτο. Μετα, κατα την εγγραφή (μεσω της εφαρμογης στο κινητο) θα πρεπει να εχει το voipyo.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...WEuVm9pcFlvIl0.



Απο το site της εταιρείας αν πατήσεις android βγάζει την MobileVOIP

Ποια η διαφορά με την VoipYO   ;;;

----------


## africa_twin

> Απο το site της εταιρείας αν πατήσεις android βγάζει την MobileVOIP
> 
> Ποια η διαφορά με την VoipYO   ;;;


Είναι το ίδιο... πριν μερικές μέρες το mobilevoip δεν περιείχε το voipyo στις εταιρίες για να το επιλέξεις. Στο τελευταίο update το πρόσθεσαν  :Wink:

----------


## geokon07

Μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε  paysafecard?

----------


## Lagman

> Μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε  paysafecard?


Όχι δεν έχει επιλογή για paysafecard .

Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με το Caller Id ενω έχει γίνει verification στο νούμερο τρώει κάποιο σκάλωμα και βγάζει απόκρυψη.

Τα credits κρατάνε για πάντα η για 120 μέρες ;

----------


## almounia

Εδώ είναι το νέο νήμα για το voipstunt για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να συνεχίσουμε εκεί.
Αιωνία σου η μνήμη voipyo (ήσουν καλό όσο κράτησες!)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%CF%8C-Betamax!

----------


## darkorigin

η τιμη ξαναεπεσε στα 0.006 ευρω για κινητα και σταθερα ειναι και παλι η φθηνοτερη με διαφορα
δεν εχει ομως τα δωρεαν λεπτα σε σταθερα που εχουν αλλες οπως freevoipdeal

----------


## almounia

> η τιμη ξαναεπεσε στα 0.006 ευρω για κινητα και σταθερα ειναι και παλι η φθηνοτερη με διαφορα
> δεν εχει ομως τα δωρεαν λεπτα σε σταθερα που εχουν αλλες οπως freevoipdeal


Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία φίλε. Ξαναγυρίζω στο voipyo προσωπικά.

----------


## nyo64

Καλημέρα. Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποια πραγματάκια για την voipyo. Αν ενεργοποιήσω ένα πακέτο των 10ε αυτά τα λεφτά έχουνε ημερομηνία λήξεως η μπορώ να τα καταναλώσω όποτε θέλω εγώ ? Υπάρχει ελάχιστος χρόνος κλήσης δηλαδή μιλήσω 1 λεπτό και 10 δεύτερα τόσο θα χρεωθώ η 2 λεπτά για να είναι στρογγυλό το πόσο ? Αν μιλήσω 1 λεπτό πόσα περίπου mb θα καταναλωθούνε ? Θα μπορώ να στέλνω και sms μέσα από την εφαρμογή ?
Σκέφτομαι όταν θα είμαι σπίτι να το χρησιμοποιώ μέσω wifi και όταν είμαι έξω μέσω 3g και gprs η egde. Τι λέτε?

----------


## africa_twin

Αν ενεργοποιήσω ένα πακέτο των 10ε αυτά τα λεφτά έχουνε ημερομηνία λήξεως η μπορώ να τα καταναλώσω όποτε θέλω εγώ ? 
- Μπορείς να τα καταναλώσεις όποτε θέλεις.

Υπάρχει ελάχιστος χρόνος κλήσης δηλαδή μιλήσω 1 λεπτό και 10 δεύτερα τόσο θα χρεωθώ η 2 λεπτά για να είναι στρογγυλό το πόσο ? 
-Η χρέωση είναι ανά λεπτό.

Αν μιλήσω 1 λεπτό πόσα περίπου mb θα καταναλωθούνε ? 
-Δεν ξέρω  :Smile: 

Θα μπορώ να στέλνω και sms μέσα από την εφαρμογή ?
-Ναι

- - - Updated - - -




> Σκέφτομαι όταν θα είμαι σπίτι να το χρησιμοποιώ μέσω wifi και όταν είμαι έξω μέσω 3g και gprs η egde. Τι λέτε?


Με τις ευλογίες μας...

----------


## darkorigin

για sms μην στελνεις απο την εφαρμογη πιο φτηνο ειναι εδω https://www.dosms.gr/      με 3 cents , ενω ολοι οι αλλοι το εχουν με 6 cents
ειναι εφαρμογη και απο το κινητο και απο το web , βαζεις με καρτα οσα θες και δεν ληγουν , απο 1 ευρω το ελαχιστο.
συγχρονιζει με τις επαφες στο κινητο , στελνει μαζικα αν χρειαστεις και με ξεχωριστο delivery report , κανει περιπου 30 δευτερα να το στειλει το μυνημα. χωρις διαφημισεις και τετοια ενοειτε, 
υπαρχουν και web sites που μπορεις να στειλεις δωρεαν μεχρι 5 sms ανα ημερα αλλα σε αυτα στελνει μαζι και μια διαφημιση στο sms
το https://www.dosms.gr/ ειναι στα μισα λεφτα ομως απο οτι ο ανταγωνισμος αξιζει εναι το πιο φτηνο sms χωρις δεσμευσεις


με την voipyo με wifi δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα , με 3g εξαρτατε το σημειο μεχρι 2 γραμμες σταθερο σημα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα , με μια γραμμη κανει σπασιματα αλλα μιλας κανονικα , με 2g(edge) οσες φορες δοκιμασα δεν μπορεις να συνενοηθεις τρελa σπασιματα στην φωνh, ara opou exei 3g εισαι οκ αν πας σε κανα βουνο και απομακρησμενη παραλια τωρα το καλοκαιρι  ξεχνα τις voip.γιατι εκει θα εχεις 2g λογικα,
ολα αυατα με την default εφαρμογη  mobilevoip. ισως αν βρουεμ αλλη εφαρμογη που να μπορουμε να αλαξουμε τους codec ισως να ειναι οκ και το 2g αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι για android που εχω.

----------


## nyo64

Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την απάντηση σου. Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Ποια είναι καλύτερη η voipyo η freevoipdeal ? Σκέφτομαι την πρώτη μιας και είναι οικονομικότερη σε ομιλία και sms αλλά από πλευράς ποιότητας κλήσεων πως είναι ?

----------


## darkorigin

freevoipdeal δεν εχω εγω ,εβαλε γνωστος μου που ειχε και τις 2 και μου ειπε οτι ειναι το διο πραγμα δεν βλεπει διαφορα, για sms βαλε https://www.dosms.gr/ αλλιως δεν γλιτωνεις τιποτα , ολοι οι παροχoι εχουν περιπου 6cents ή περισοτερο 
freevoipdeal kai voipyo ανηκουν στην betamax οποτε θεωρητικα ειναι ιδιες . εγω παντως με wifi kai 3g δεν εχω προβλημα με me 2g(edge) ομως χαλια μαυρα. εχει σημασια παντα σε τι σημειο κανεις το τηλεφωνημα , δυνατο σημα εισαι οκ , χαμηλο σημα θα εχεις διακοπες,βαλε στο κινητο προγραματακια οπως το   network signal info   ,   kai speed test     και κανε μετρησεις , αν εχεις χαμηλο ping 20-60 εισαι μια χαρα (οσο πιο χαμηλο τοσο το καλυτερο , εγω εχω μαξιμουμ 60 oσες φορες το τεσταρα 
freevoipdeal συμφερει αν κανεις πολλα σε σταθερα αφου εχεις κατι μηνες δωρεαν, voipyo βαλε αν θες να κανεις πολλα σε κινητα αφου κοστιζει το μισο , και πολλη φτηνη σε σταθερα.    παντα να εχεις υποψην σου οτι οι τιμες μπορει να αλαξουν,    η voipyo ξεκινησε με αυτες τισ τιμες και μεατ τις διπλασιασε μεσα σε λιγους μηνες , και τωρα που βγηκε η freevoipdeal και ειδε οτι εχασε πολυ κοσμο τις ξαναεριξε τις τιμες

----------


## nyo64

Ευχαριστώ φίλε. Βλέπω να πηγαίνω voipyo και dosms και είμαι κομπλέ. Να ρωτήσω κάτι τελευταίο.  Μπορώ να πάρω μια 25ε κάρτα paysafe και να βάλω τα 12,5ε στην voipyo που είναι μαζί με τον φόρο και το υπόλοιπο ποσό από την κάρτα που μένει από την paysafe να το βάλω στο dosms η και ακόμα στην bwin ?

----------


## nadware

> Καλημέρα. Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποια πραγματάκια για την voipyo. 
> Αν μιλήσω 1 λεπτό πόσα περίπου mb θα καταναλωθούνε ? 
> Σκέφτομαι όταν θα είμαι σπίτι να το χρησιμοποιώ μέσω wifi και όταν είμαι έξω μέσω 3g και gprs η egde. Τι λέτε?


Λίγο περισσότερο από 500kb. 
Δε γράφω με ακρίβεια γιατί έχω μήνες που το μέτρησα, οπότε θυμάμαι στο περίπου...

Είναι από τα πιο "οικονομικά" σε ρυθμό μετάδοσης, βέβαια, συναρτήσει της ποιότητας, που δε συγκρίνεται πχ με skype...

----------


## johnson

Δε γνωρίζω αν το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς αλλά υπάρχει επίσημο MobileVOIP app στο windows store για windows 8/RT.
http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en...e-23ecb1ec2d6d

----------


## almounia

Έχω κάνει κλήση μέσω 3g vodafone (mobile broadband) χρησιμοποιώντας mobilevoip και provider το voipyo με ping 200ms ΔΙΑΚΟΣΙΑ!!! (και έκανα κανονικά κλήση με καθυστέρηση περίπου 2 δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να ακούσω κάθε φορά την απάντηση από τον συνομιλητή αλλά *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΠΑΣΙΜΑΤΑ*)

----------


## nyo64

Παιδεία δεν μου απαντήσατε αν μπορώ να πάρω μια 25ε κάρτα paysafe και να βάλω στο voipyo τα 12,5ε που είναι μαζί με τον φόρο και το υπόλοιπο ποσό που μένει από την paysafe να τα βάλω στο dosms η και ακόμα στην bwin ?
Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος πιο οικονομικός ώστε να φορτώσω το voipyo και το dosms?

----------


## mikegad

δεν έχεις paypal?

----------


## nyo64

Έχω paypal και κάρτα prepaid eurobank αλλά κάθε φορά που φορτώνω την prepaid κρατάη προμήθεια η τράπεζα και μετά κραταη προμήθεια το paypal βάλε και τους φόρους το voipyo οταν αγοραζης υπολοιπο με απλα λογια αμα θελω 10ε υπολοιπο στο voipyo θα πρεπει να βαλω 15ε + εγω σκευφτομουνα τον τροπο που προανεφερα για ποιο οικονομικα και ποιο γρηγορα τι λες γινετε ?

----------


## kostas2005

άνοιξε ένα λογαριασμό σε μια τράπεζα που να τον χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για ίντερνετ

----------


## darkorigin

εγω μονο με paypal εχω βαλει με χρεωστικη της eurobak

----------


## mikegad

Δεν έχω ιδέα από paysafe.Δεν χρησιμοποιώ.
Το απλούστερο ,που θα σου φανεί και χρήσιμο σε πολλά άλλα ,είναι να κάνεις έναν λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα να βγάλεις χρεωστική και να την συνδέσεις με το paypal.
Eτσι δεν θα έχεις προμήθεια από την τράπεζα και θα βάζεις και όσα χρήματα θες.
Το paypal αν δεν κάνω λάθος κρατάει προμηθεια για μετατροπή συναλλάγματος μόνο.Αν πάρεις κάτι σε ευρώ δεν έχει προμήθεια

----------


## bebakos11

μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το csimple αντι του mobilevoip?  τι ρυθμισεις χρειαζονται? εκανα καποια τηλ μεσω του mobilevoip αλλα ο ηχος ηταν χαμηλος αν και ειχα πολυ καλο wifi σημα,μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο?

----------


## kov

ρε παιδιά εμένα με χρεώνει πολύ παραπάνω τι γίνεται?
μου χρεώνει και connection fee 0.039

----------


## almounia

> ρε παιδιά εμένα με χρεώνει πολύ παραπάνω τι γίνεται?
> μου χρεώνει και connection fee 0.039


connection fee μπαίνει όταν παίρνεις μέσω CALLBACK.
να βάζεις πάντα ως τρόπος κλήσης το VOIP CALL και έτσι δεν θα πληρώνεις connection fee.

Διαλέγεις τον τρόπο κλήσης εκεί που σου φαίνεται το dialer που πληκτρολογείς τον αριθμού που θες να καλέσεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ από τα ψηφία έχει τα αντίστοιχα εικονίδια.

----------


## nyo64

local access πως κανουμε ?

----------


## kov

μα voip call το έχω γιαυτό έχω φρικάρει.

----------


## nyo64

ρε παιδεια μεσα απο την εφαρμογη mobilevoip για android τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να βαλουμε για να κανουμε local access ?

----------


## almounia

> ρε παιδεια μεσα απο την εφαρμογη mobilevoip για android τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να βαλουμε για να κανουμε local access ?


Την επιλογή (local access κλήση) τη χρησιμοποιείς βασικά αν έχεις δικαίωμα απεριόριστων κλήσεων προς σταθερά στη συσκευή στην οποία έχει εγκαταστήσει το mobilevoip. Ισχύει αυτό; Έχεις απεριόριστα προς σταθερά στο πρόγραμμά σου κατ' αρχάς;

Με voip call (για να απαντήσω στον άλλο φίλο πιο πάνω) ΔΕΝ χρεώνει connection fee, μόλις το χρησιμοποίησα χωρίς να με χρεώσει connection fee.

----------


## nyo64

απο το κινητο δεν εχω απεριοριστα προς σταθερα αλλα μπορω να καλεσω απο το σταθερο μου τον αριθμο της voipyo και να κανω local access γινετε η οχι και ποιο ειναι το νουμερο της?

----------


## jxst

Να πω και γω τις εντυπώσεις μου από τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία... Την ανακάλυψα και χρησιμοποίησα σήμερα για πρωτη φορα και πραγματικα με εντυπωσίασε, μίλησα 90 λεπτά στη γερμανια σε κινητο και αλλα τόσα σε Ελλάδα και η ποιοτητα ηταν πολυ καλη. Υπήρχε μια μικρή καθυστέρηση της τάξης του δευτερολέπτου αλλα η συνομιλία γινόταν πολυ ξεκουραστα. Στο τελος δε της κλήσης οταν είδα ότι χρεώθηκα μόνο 50 λεπτά ήταν το καλυτερο  :Smile:  . Oι κλήσεις έγιναν απο wifi με ipad και την εφαρμογή mobileVOIP.

----------


## runner70

Να ρωτησω γραφετε οτι με τη voipyo μπορεις να μιλησεις εκτος απο voip και με local access αλλα και με callback. Που στο καλο τα γραφει αυτα στην ιστοσελιδα τους; Ποσο γτπ ειναι που δεν γραφουν τα βασικα, τις μεθοδους με τις οποιες καλεις;

----------


## almounia

> Να ρωτησω γραφετε οτι με τη voipyo μπορεις να μιλησεις εκτος απο voip και με local access αλλα και με callback. Που στο καλο τα γραφει αυτα στην ιστοσελιδα τους; Ποσο γτπ ειναι που δεν γραφουν τα βασικα, τις μεθοδους με τις οποιες καλεις;


Τα έχει στην εφαρμογή mobilevoip. Την έχεις βάλει την εφαρμογή αυτή;

----------


## runner70

> Τα έχει στην εφαρμογή mobilevoip. Την έχεις βάλει την εφαρμογή αυτή;


Σε ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση. Οχι δεν την εχω βαλει την εφαρμογη γιατι πιστευα οτι αυτα τα πραγματα πρεπει να τα εχουν στη σελιδα να τα βλεπει ο κοσμος πριν κινηθει σε εγγραφες λογαριασμων και εφαρμογες. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να πρεπει να φτιαξεις λογαριασμο για καθε παροχο για να μαθεις απλα με ποιο τροπο θα καλεσεις. Απαραδεκτοι.

----------


## kov

ρε παιδιά θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί με χρεώνει 0,04 voipcall.

----------


## darkorigin

δεσ αν σιγουρα ειναι τσεκαρισμενη η επιλογη Voip call και οχι καποια αλλη , δες αν εχεις καπιο προγραμμα οπως  google maps που δεν σε δειχνει ελλαδα αλλα σε δειχνει σε αλλη χωρα , οποτε το προγραμμα μπερδευεεται και νομιζει οτι εισαι σε αλλη χωρα και σε3 χρεωνει γαι αλλη χωρα , το +30 δεν χρειαζεται να το βαζεις . το πιο πιθανο πιστευω να εχει κολησει και αν νομιζει οτι εισαι εκτος ελλαδας
γαι να το δεισ αυτο μπορεις να πας στο σιτε της voipyo https://www.voipyo.com/recent_calls
sto recent calls θα σου γραφει   from "το νουμερο σου"  to "το νουμερο που πηρες   και τα 2 θα πρεπει να ξεκινανε με +30

λογικα για καποιο λογο σου εχει μπλοκαρει , δεν μπορει να χρεωνει και connection fee και διαφορετικη χρεωση, τσεκαρε το gps soy, googlemaps η οποια αλλη εφαρμογη εχεις σχετικη με χαρτες/gps  ή game που  παιζει με gps θα σε δειχνει εκτος

----------


## almounia

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μια γρήγορη ερώτηση, υπάρχει δυνατότητα με το ίδιο voipyo account και την android application να κάνουν ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ εξερχόμενες κλήσεις 2 ή παραπάνω χρήστες. Π.χ. να έχουμε ένα μόνο account στο voipyo με διαθέσιμο balance (που θα το τρώνε από κοινού 2 ή περισσότερα άτομα) και να χρησιμοποιούμε την android εφαρμογή και εγώ και η γυναίκα μου (ο καθένας στο δικό του κινητό) ταυτόχρονα και να ανεξάρτητα και να κάνουμε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις ΠΑΛΙ ταυτόχρονα και ανεξάρτητα. Γίνεται;;

----------


## darkorigin

εγω οταν δοκιμασα ταυτοχρονα (πριν 2 μηνες) το ιδιο account σε διαφορετικα κινητα να κανουν εξερχομενη σε διαφορετικο κινητο το ενα εκανε disconect ,
οποτε ταυτοχρονα δεν μπορεις .

----------


## almounia

OK. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## John Dillinger

Μόλις σήμερα το είδα: hotvoip.com
Aκριβώς ίδιες χρεώσεις σε κινητά στην Ελλάδα με το voipyo.
Εχει και ρυθμίσεις για να γίνει trunk σε Asterisk.

----------


## nyo64

Εκτος αυτο υποστιριζει και sip και κλησεις απο σταθερο και της τιμες του voipyo. Τι αλλο να ζητησουμε?

----------


## almounia

Παιδιά με απλά λόγια, αυτά τα πλεονεκτήματα του hotvoip (έναντι του voipyo) που επιτρέπει trunk και sip που λέτε ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΟΥΝ με απλά λόγια;; ευχαριστώ

----------


## runner70

> Παιδιά με απλά λόγια, αυτά τα πλεονεκτήματα του hotvoip (έναντι του voipyo) που επιτρέπει trunk και sip που λέτε ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΟΥΝ με απλά λόγια;; ευχαριστώ


To sip πρακτικα σημαινει οτι μπορεις να συνδεσεις το account σε ενα οποιοδηοτε voip τηλεφωνο ή voip router ωστε να εχεις το τηλεφωνο και στο σπιτι χωρις να πρεπει να τρεξεις καποια εφαρμογη οπως πχ πρεπει να κανεις στο smartphone για να παρεις τηλεφωνο. Στην ουσια μπορεις να το εχεις στις εξερχομενες κλησεις οπως το σταθερο τηλεφωνο αν εχεις ηδη τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο.

----------


## almounia

> To sip πρακτικα σημαινει οτι μπορεις να συνδεσεις το account σε ενα οποιοδηοτε voip τηλεφωνο ή voip router ωστε να εχεις το τηλεφωνο και στο σπιτι χωρις να πρεπει να τρεξεις καποια εφαρμογη οπως πχ πρεπει να κανεις στο smartphone για να παρεις τηλεφωνο. Στην ουσια μπορεις να το εχεις στις εξερχομενες κλησεις οπως το σταθερο τηλεφωνο αν εχεις ηδη τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο.


Θενκς, πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που λες. Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βασιστεί εξ ολοκλήρου στην voip τηλεφωνία και να αντικαταστήσει την pstn τηλεφωνία (την κανονική). Το έχουν τολμήσει πολλοί;

----------


## nikosstrapodi

Καλησπέρα 
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής : Έχω λογαριασμούς σε 3-4 κλώνους της betamax (voipwise,voipdiscount, voipstunt) σε όλους έχω βάλει το ίδιο νούμερο αναγνώρισης. 
Όταν κάνω κλήση μέσω local access number, που απ ότι είδα είναι το ίδιο νούμερο για όλους τους κλώνους (2111980036).
1.Σε ποιον λογαριασμό-κλώνο μου στην betamax τελικά θα γίνει χρέωση; 
2. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το ρυθμίσω εγώ ; 
Ευχαριστώ .

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι ακόμα ,
Τελικά μπορώ να κάνω κλήση μέσω local access number ,από κινητό, με το λογαριασμό του voipyo.com χωρίς να έχει κάνει log in η εφαρμογή ;  
Έστω ότι έχω τρέξει μια φορά τον οδηγό του local access και έχω θέσει σωστά τον αριθμό του κινητού από τον οποίο θα καλώ.
Τα local access number του voipyo είναι αυτά 2111983033 και 2311768283 ;

Η ερώτηση γίνετε γιατί πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιώ κινητό των 20Ε χωρίς λειτουργικό.

----------


## almounia

Σημαντικά τα ερωτήματά σου, αλλά λόγω της εξειδίκευσής τους νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις δοκιμές για να δεις τι παίζει. Πάντως με ενδιαφέρουν κι εμένα οι απαντήσεις αν γνωρίζει κάποιος.

----------


## hrrsppzgl

> Καλησπέρα 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής : Έχω λογαριασμούς σε 3-4 κλώνους της betamax (voipwise,voipdiscount, voipstunt) σε όλους έχω βάλει το ίδιο νούμερο αναγνώρισης. 
> Όταν κάνω κλήση μέσω local access number, που απ ότι είδα είναι το ίδιο νούμερο για όλους τους κλώνους (2111980036).
> 1.Σε ποιον λογαριασμό-κλώνο μου στην betamax τελικά θα γίνει χρέωση; 
> 2. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το ρυθμίσω εγώ ; 
> Ευχαριστώ .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Το local access number το χρησιμοποιείς από όπου θες! Σταθερό, Nokia 3210 κλπ.. Δεν χρειάζεται εφαρμογή. 
Τώρα για το που χρεώνεσαι. Έχω και εγώ αρκετούς κλώνους, αλλά ποτέ δεν τους είχα με διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπο ταυτόγχρονα. Οπότε έπαιρνε από εκεί που είχε. Φαντάζομαι το πιο βολικό θα ήταν να σε χρεώνει όπου είναι φθηνότερα ή τζάμπα. Το τελευταίο δεν νομίζω να συμβαίνει, οπότε πρέπει να είναι απλά θέμα τύχης ή το πόσο λίγο φορτωμένος είναι εκείνη την στιγμή ο κλώνος για να τον διαλέξει.

----------


## nikosstrapodi

To voipyo είναι το μόνο από αυτά που έχω δει μέχρι τώρα το οποίο δεν σου δίνει  επίσημα local access number .
Επίσης αν κάνεις κλήση  local access number  μέσω της εφαρμογής βλέπω ότι έχει πολλά νούμερα τα οποία αλλάζουν .

----------


## puntomania

> Θενκς, πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που λες. Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βασιστεί εξ ολοκλήρου στην voip τηλεφωνία και να αντικαταστήσει την pstn τηλεφωνία (την κανονική). Το έχουν τολμήσει πολλοί;



από την άνοιξη δουλεύω το τ/κ μου αποκλειστικά με sip με την viva και freevoipdeal, η viva έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα στις κλήσεις. πριν είχα στο κέντρο 2 isdn γραμμές από οτε.

----------


## runner70

offtopic




> από την άνοιξη δουλεύω το τ/κ μου αποκλειστικά με sip με την viva και freevoipdeal, η viva έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα στις κλήσεις. πριν είχα στο κέντρο 2 isdn γραμμές από οτε.


Το κακο με την viva ειναι οτι ειναι πανακριβη σε κλησεις προς κινητα.

----------


## almounia

Πάντως, αναφορικά με το ερώτημα του φίλου που έχει εγγραφή (όπως όλοι μας) σε 3-4 κλώνους betamax για το πού θα γίνει η χρέωση, ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι αν κατεβάσεις την mobilevoip android εφαρμογή και κάνεις login με τα στοιχεία ενός συγκεκριμένου κλώνου betamax τότε γίνεται "ενεργός" αυτός ο κλώνος για τις κλήσεις / χρεώσεις. Δηλαδή μπορείς εμμέσως, κάνοντας login μέσω κινητό στον επιθυμητό κλώνο που θες, μπορείς να ορίζεις πού θα χρεωθεί η κλήση. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει όμως.

----------


## ymitrou

Συγνώμη, αλλά είμαι καινούργιος στο VoIP.
Χθες ενεργοποίησα την omnivoice μέσα από το Fritz.box μου.
Μου φάνηκαν αρκετά χαμηλές οι χρεώσεις προς όλα τα κινητά για Ελλάδα 0,037€ μαζί με ΦΠΑ.
Υπάρχουν γνώμες σχετικά με αυτόν τον Πάροχο?

----------


## africa_twin

Η τιμή για ελληνικό πάροχο είναι αρκετά καλή αλλά πολύ ακριβότερη από το voipyo που συζητάμε εδώ (0,006 vs 0,037 το πρώτο έχει 2 μηδενικά μετά το κόμμα μην ξεγελιέσαι..) 
Σχετικά με Omnivoice ρώτα εδώ για να μην είσαι εκτός θέματος  :Wink:

----------


## puntomania

Πάντως η voipyo που έβαλα στο κινητό μου vodafone smart 2 το οποίο δουλεύω με wifi  δεν έχει καλή ποιότητα κλίσεις. και απ ότι είδα δεν υπάρχει και τρόπος να δουλέψει πχ στο fritzbox ώστε να διαπίστωνα αν φταίει το κινητό η η voipyo

----------


## ymitrou

ok ευχαριστώ
και συγνώμη για το off topic

----------


## runner70

Οι υπολοιποι που χρησιμοποιειτε την voipyo, τι ποιοτητα εχετε αυτη την περιοδο; Γιατι εμενα η 1 στις 3 κλησεις ή θα εχει καθυστερηση ή θα χανονται καποια πακετα. Παντα με wιfi (με καλο σημα) και με την εφαρμογη Mobilevoip.

----------


## almounia

κακά τα ψέμματα, δεν συγκρίνεται η ποιότητα με την ποιότητα της κλασικής τηλεφωνίας, όσο και να το θέλουμε.
Πάντα έχω άγχος για το αν θα ακούγεται καλά η κλήση όταν παίρνω με voipyo ή άλλον betamax provider.
Νομίζω η λειτουργία callback είναι πιο αξιόπιστη πάντως γενικά.

----------


## runner70

Οντως, ωρες ωρες μπορεις να κανεις αμαν για να πετυχεις μια σωστη κληση. Παντως ακομα και με το call back μου εχει τυχει να χανονται πακετα.

----------


## puntomania

καμιά πατέντα... για sip πρόσβαση.. μήπως βρέθηκε?

----------


## athenaum

Η τιμή είναι εξαιρετική και η ποιότητα πάρα πολύ καλή

----------


## johnson

Έχω καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσω την υπηρεσία αλλά αυτό που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι το γεγονός ότι από το 2012 που είχα βάλει χρήματα υπάρχει ακόμα ένα μικρό υπόλοιπο, δεν έχουν λήξει.

----------


## athenaum

φοβερη υπηρεσια  με απιαστες τιμες αν μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει απο asterisk η IP συσκευη

----------


## puntomania

> Έχω καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσω την υπηρεσία αλλά αυτό που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι το γεγονός ότι από το 2012 που είχα βάλει χρήματα υπάρχει ακόμα ένα μικρό υπόλοιπο, δεν έχουν λήξει.


και εγώ το ίδιο...

----------


## nadware

Μόνο με call back έχω αποδεκτή ποιότητα. Με voip, ποτέ!

----------

